# Any pictures of Morati?



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

Seldom see these beauties. Anyone got any pics of them?


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Took a look at the Morati website...
Looks like they are closing down the bike and parts production (at least under their own brand name).

If you want a new one, you have to hurry.


----------

